# 2008 Draft Thread: With the 12th pick in the NBA Draft, the Kings select. J. Thompson



## Peja Vu

The Kings having the 12th pick in the draft is pretty much set:

Odds will be against Kings



> The Kings are close to being locked into the 12th pick in the draft, barring a long-shot payoff in the lottery. They're two games behind the Trail Blazers for No. 13 and four ahead of the Pacers for No. 11 with six to play.
> 
> At No. 12, the Kings and basketball president Geoff Petrie would have a 0.7 percent chance of winning the May 20 lottery, a 0.8 percent chance of jumping to the second pick and a 1 percent chance of getting the third. When the Trail Blazers beat the odds to win the 2007 luckfest, it was with a 5.3 percent opportunity, tied for the sixth-best chance in the complicated weighted pingpong ball process.
> 
> The final six Kings opponents are the Lakers, Warriors, Trail Blazers, Hornets, Spurs and Lakers again. Portland has the Spurs, Lakers, Kings, Mavericks, Grizzlies and Suns.


They also have their own 2nd round pick and Atlanta's 2nd round pick.


----------



## Peja Vu

*Re: 2008 Draft Thread: With the 12th pick in the NBA Draft, the Kings select...*

Mock Drafts: 4/6/08

NBADraft.net: Anthony Randolph
DraftExpress.com: Darren Collison
ESPN.com: Russell Westbrook
InsideHoops.com: Tyler Hansbrough
NBAMock.com: DJ Augustin
MyNBADraft.com: Anthony Randolph
HoopsHype.com: Anthony Randolph


----------



## Peja Vu

*Re: 2008 Draft Thread: With the 12th pick in the NBA Draft, the Kings select...*

Damn, I wish I was a season ticket holder!

Kings seek fan for lottery luck



> The Kings will be the first team to send a season-ticket holder as its official representative to the NBA draft lottery.
> 
> The winner of the team's "luckiest season ticket holder" contest will accompany Kings co-owner Phil Maloof to Secaucus, N.J., for the May 20 lottery, to be televised by ESPN.
> 
> First-class air and hotel accommodations are part of the package.
> 
> Kings season-ticket holders can enter the contest by submitting online or in writing why they are the team's luckiest. The submissions will be followed by an online fan vote to determine the finalists. The winner will be chosen via a drawing in May.


----------



## HB

*Re: 2008 Draft Thread: With the 12th pick in the NBA Draft, the Kings select...*

Go for Augustin if he declares. His upside is higher than Udrih's


----------



## Peja Vu

*Re: 2008 Draft Thread: With the 12th pick in the NBA Draft, the Kings select...*

I don't think it matters whether Udrih resigns or not, PG will be a position they look to fill in the draft. The backup PG position has been terrible since Bobby Jackson got traded.


----------



## Peja Vu

*Re: 2008 Draft Thread: With the 12th pick in the NBA Draft, the Kings select...*

Mock Drafts: 4/16/08

NBADraft.net: Nicolas Batum
DraftExpress.com: Donte Greene
ESPN.com:  Danilo Gallinari
InsideHoops.com: Tyler Hansbrough
NBAMock.com: Donte Greene
MyNBADraft.com: Russell Westbrook
HoopsHype.com: Donte Green


----------



## Ruff Draft

*Re: 2008 Draft Thread: With the 12th pick in the NBA Draft, the Kings select...*

I like the Anthony Randolph fit. An explosive forward with tons of potential. Athleticism out of the stadium. He is something Sacramento has a need for, but he may go a lot earlier.


----------



## Peja Vu

*Re: 2008 Draft Thread: With the 12th pick in the NBA Draft, the Kings select...*

Kings' chances in lottery are slim



> After finishing 38-44 under first-year coach Reggie Theus, the Kings are listed 12th among the 14 lottery teams and have seven chances out of 1,000 to secure the top overall pick in the 2008 draft.
> 
> The NBA lottery will be May 20 in Secaucus, N.J., and one Kings fan will represent the team. The draft will be June 26 at the WaMu Theater at Madison Square Garden in New York City.
> 
> The Kings will participate in the lottery for the second consecutive year. Last year, Sacramento was listed 10th and did not move up. The Kings drafted center Spencer Hawes out of Washington.





> *Lottery teams*
> 
> Here are the 14 NBA lottery teams in order of chances out of 1,000 to win the top overall pick in this year's draft:
> 
> *Team Record Chances*
> Miami 15-67 250
> Seattle 20-62 199
> Minnesota 22-60 138
> Memphis 22-60 137
> New York 23-59 76
> L.A. Clippers 23-59 75
> Milwaukee 26-56 43
> Charlotte 32-50 28
> Chicago 33-49 17
> New Jersey 34-48 11
> Indiana 36-46 8
> KINGS 38-44 7
> Portland 41-41 6
> Golden St. 48-34 5


----------



## Ruff Draft

*Re: 2008 Draft Thread: With the 12th pick in the NBA Draft, the Kings select...*

I really like your Darrell Anthony pick. Gives them too solid building blocks up-front.


----------



## Peja Vu

*Re: 2008 Draft Thread: With the 12th pick in the NBA Draft, the Kings select...*



Ruff Draft said:


> I really like your Darrell Anthony pick. Gives them too solid building blocks up-front.


Darrell Arthur?


----------



## TM

*Re: 2008 Draft Thread: With the 12th pick in the NBA Draft, the Kings select...*

I hope you guys have a good weight/strength training group if you're going after Randolph.


----------



## Ruff Draft

*Re: 2008 Draft Thread: With the 12th pick in the NBA Draft, the Kings select...*



Peja Vu said:


> Darrell Arthur?


LOL

Yes.


----------



## Peja Vu

*Re: 2008 Draft Thread: With the 12th pick in the NBA Draft, the Kings select...*

Mock Drafts: 4/30/08

NBADraft.net: Russell Westbrook
DraftExpress.com: Russell Westbrook
ESPN.com:  Marreese Speights
NBAMock.com: Marreese Speights
MyNBADraft.com: Russell Westbrook
HoopsHype.com: Donte Green


----------



## Peja Vu

*Re: 2008 Draft Thread: With the 12th pick in the NBA Draft, the Kings select...*

Petrie's European vacation



> Geoff Petrie returned earlier in the week from one of his longer overseas scouting ventures, with stops in Slovenia, Spain and France, and a mere 18 hours in Paris. What a waste! But in a conversation we had a few hours ago, he said the 11-day, 11-game trip was beneficial, moreso in terms of reinforcing his assessment of potential draft picks than changing his opinions.
> 
> If the Kings don't get lucky in the lottery, and retain the No.12 draft position, don't be surprised if Petrie plucks another European. A more likely scenario has the Kings using one of their two second-round picks on an international prospect.


----------



## Peja Vu

*Re: 2008 Draft Thread: With the 12th pick in the NBA Draft, the Kings select...*

Mock Drafts: 5/11/08

NBADraft.net: Eric Gordon
DraftExpress.com: DeAndre Jordan
ESPN.com:  Marreese Speights
NBAMock.com: D.J. Augustin
MyNBADraft.com: Russell Westbrook
HoopsHype.com: DeAndre Jordan


----------



## HB

*Re: 2008 Draft Thread: With the 12th pick in the NBA Draft, the Kings select...*

Why do they need Jordan?


----------



## Peja Vu

*Re: 2008 Draft Thread: With the 12th pick in the NBA Draft, the Kings select...*

Maybe some of these mocks don't take team need into effect until after the lottery?


----------



## Peja Vu

*Re: 2008 Draft Thread: With the 12th pick in the NBA Draft, the Kings select...*



Peja Vu said:


> Damn, I wish I was a season ticket holder!
> 
> Kings seek fan for lottery luck


And the lucking winner is....Margie/Section 111









http://www.nba.com/kings/fans/lottery_bracket.html


----------



## Peja Vu

*Re: 2008 Draft Thread: With the 12th pick in the NBA Draft, the Kings select...*

Tidbit time...



> * I was told that Cal's *Ryan Anderson* (an Oak Ridge High product from El Dorado Hills) will be working out with the Kings.
> 
> The big man has a lot of Spencer Hawes in his game and is in the process of gauging his draft position. Because he hasn't hired an agent, he can still return to school for his junior season and just might do so if he can't get a first-round promise.
> 
> The Kings, who will likely stay at No. 12 for the June 26 day in New York, have two second-round picks with which they'd love to pick up a first-round type talent like Anderson. That, however, is exactly what Anderson doesn't want. Or who knows, maybe he's the shock of the first round at the No. 12 spot after a wondrous workout?
> 
> As for other names to watch out for in relation to the Kings and who may be there at that spot: Italian small forward *Danilo Gallinari*, UCLA center *Kevin Love*, Texas A&M center *DeAndre Jordan*, and point guards who won't likely fall that far in *D.J. Augustin* (Texas) and *Russell Westbrook *(UCLA). A sleeper-type to watch in general is Nevada big man *JaVale McGee*. The only potential emphasis in terms of hoped-for types will be athletic big men. That, of course, could mean nothing at all since the talent vs. need debate often goes to the former when the talent is too good to pass up. *Somehow moving up in the draft, however unlikely, is a real objective as well.*
> 
> Lastly, CBS College Sports recently reported that Cal State Fullerton's *Josh Akognon* would work out with the Kings on June 2. The guard is considered a fringe second-rounder. And as I learned by way of this video , there is a Quincy Douby connection here.


----------



## Peja Vu

*Re: 2008 Draft Thread: With the 12th pick in the NBA Draft, the Kings select...*

Rumors: Where Will Arthur Land?



> The thoughts amongst NBA scouts is that Arthur has a lot of upside and could develop into one of the elite power forwards in the league with his combination of size, speed, and athleticism. He's still got a long way to go, but is definitely worth an investment in the lottery.
> 
> Because there are some questions about the effort and consistency that you're going to get on a nightly basis with Arthur, the top 10 is out of reach. However, at twelve the Sacramento Kings would really give Arthur some consideration.
> 
> As a team that battles size issues and is constantly outrebounded by the opposition Arthur is an ideal fit for the Kings. He'd give them a dynamic presence at the power forward position that they haven't had since Chris Webber's departure (sorry Kenny Thomas and Shareef Abdur-Rahim). He isn't the passer that Chris was, but has a lot of similar strengths.


----------



## Peja Vu

*Re: 2008 Draft Thread: With the 12th pick in the NBA Draft, the Kings select...*



> The Kings currently hold a 93.55 percent chance of securing the 12th pick in the Draft, a 3.89 percent chance of having the 13th pick and a 0.02 chance of obtaining the 14th pick. In more exciting news, the team also has a 0.7 percent chance of securing the first pick, a 0.83 percent chance of locking in the second pick and a 1.01 percent chance of landing the third pick. Should the team land a top three pick after finishing the 2007-08 season with a 38-44 record, the Kings would become just the fifth team since the lotto was introduced in 1985 to have won at least 38 games and garnered a top three selection, joining the '87 Pacers (38-44), '90 Sonics (41-41), '93 Magic (41-41) and the '06 Bulls (41-41). Of the four previous 38-plus win teams that secured a top three pick, only the Magic won the lottery, while the others all were slotted at the two-spot.


http://www.nba.com/kings/news/draft_lottery08.html


----------



## Peja Vu

*Re: 2008 Draft Thread: With the 12th pick in the NBA Draft, the Kings select...*

Lottery is only beginning of Kings' draft fun



> It's just fun speculation, of course, because the Kings never would spend a lottery pick on a center for the second year in a row. Or on a power forward who is curiously identical to the Spencer Hawes selection of 2007 in ways both pleasing and concerning. Or a point guard with much to prove about being a point guard. Or a small forward when the coach shovels praise on the one they already have.
> 
> Except it's not just for fun. It's real and it's possible.
> 
> The lottery arrives today with the Kings on a mathematical path to land the No. 12 pick in the draft June 26 – barring a long-shot payoff that jumps them into the top three or the Warriors or Portland knocking them back a spot or two by drawing into royal-flush territory – and facing options wrought with concern and great hope. Not the usual concern and hope that accompanies any pick that far into the first round, either.
> 
> Options that might offer the great temptation of unique potential against the reality of obvious conflict.





> All four possibilities – Love, Batum, Westbrook and McGee – are projected to go in the 8-to-14 range, with greater shifts possible once they start individual workouts that raise or lower draft stock. Some might even return to school.
> 
> Or the Kings could beat massive odds, pull into the top three and not consider any of them, at which point the draft reaches an entirely different level of intrigue in Sacramento.


----------



## Peja Vu

*Re: 2008 Draft Thread: With the 12th pick in the NBA Draft, the Kings select...*

Here we go!


----------



## Peja Vu

*Re: 2008 Draft Thread: With the 12th pick in the NBA Draft, the Kings select...*

And the Kings will select..................12th. Not moving up.


----------



## Peja Vu

*Re: 2008 Draft Thread: With the 12th pick in the NBA Draft, the Kings select...*


----------



## Peja Vu

*Re: 2008 Draft Thread: With the 12th pick in the NBA Draft, the Kings select...*

Mock Drafts: 5/27/08

NBADraft.net: Russell Westbrook
DraftExpress.com: Russell Westbrook
ESPN.com:  Darrell Arthur
NBAMock.com: D.J. Augustin
MyNBADraft.com: Russell Westbrook
HoopsHype.com: Donte Green
InsideHoops.com: Joe Alexander


----------



## Peja Vu

*Re: 2008 Draft Thread: With the 12th pick in the NBA Draft, the Kings select...*

Sacramento Kings – Draft Day Preview



> *Team Needs:* point guard, youth in the frontcourt
> 
> *2008 Draft Picks:
> 
> #12, First Round* – With Quincy Douby being the only point guard the Kings have under contract next season, the likely target here for Sacramento is a floor general that they'll be expecting to log plenty of minutes in his rookie campaign. Although it remains likely that the team will re-sign Beno Udrih, he'll need a formidable backup and the team needs some form of insurance just in case he chooses to leave. Possible targets include D.J. Augustin and Russell Westbrook, but should OJ Mayo or Jerryd Bayless slide a few spots, the Kings may look to move up in the draft to snatch one of them up.
> 
> *#42, Second Round* – Having received this pick from Atlanta in the Mike Bibby swap, the Kings have a chance to add some youth to their crop of bigs. Kenny Thomas and Shareef Abdur-Rahim have been hampered by injuries with increasing age and although they could still be solid players, their best years are behind them as Sacramento waits for their contracts to mercifully expire. The Kings ought to look for a bruising big man that can complement the finesse game of both Spencer Hawes and Brad Miller – Joey Dorsey, Richard Hendrix, or Nathan Jawai are all possibilities.
> 
> *#43, Second Round* – It doesn't really matter which order the team decides to go in, but with this second pick in the second round, Sacramento should look to shore up their frontcourt depth with an athletic swingman. With Ron Artest likely returning, John Salmons' solid production as a backup, and Francisco Garcia's development, the Kings have a stable of reliable players to use at the swing spots of the 2/3 and could invest in the development of a raw athlete over the course of a year or two. Additionally, this gives the team significant insurance should Artest opt out or anyone go down with an injry during the season. Some names that should be considered include Bill Walker, Davon Jefferson, JR Giddens, Kyle Weaver, or Will Daniels.


----------



## Peja Vu

*Re: 2008 Draft Thread: With the 12th pick in the NBA Draft, the Kings select...*

Ty Lawson is working out for the Kings: 



> *Do you have any workouts set up?*
> “ I think I’ve got six – Sacramento, Indiana, Portland, I think the L.A. Clippers, Denver and the [Washington] Wizards.”


----------



## Peja Vu

*Re: 2008 Draft Thread: With the 12th pick in the NBA Draft, the Kings select...*

Former Casa star Akognon eager to show his skills to NBA teams



> Josh Akognon has impressed people virtually everywhere he has played basketball — at Casa Grande High, at Washington State, at Cal State Fullerton and at opposing gyms all over the Empire and the West.
> 
> Now comes his biggest test yet. Akognon has declared himself eligible for the June 26 NBA draft. *He will work out for the Sacramento Kings on Wednesday*, is likely to do the same for the Los Angeles Clippers the following week, and is talking to the Atlanta Hawks as well.











http://sports.espn.go.com/ncb/player/profile?playerId=22489


----------



## Peja Vu

*Re: 2008 Draft Thread: With the 12th pick in the NBA Draft, the Kings select...*

Bucks, Kings, Pacers Interested in Augustin?



> "Anything can happen on draft night. I try not to look at or listen to the projections," Augustin said from Pre-Draft Camp in Orlando. "I just try to stay focused on what I have to do in front of these teams and that's what matters."
> 
> What about going as high as fourth overall to the Sonics?
> 
> "If I can go that way that would be great, especially to play with Kevin (Durant) again. We have a great friendship and chemistry on and off the court," Augustin said.
> 
> What about Portland, who is allegedly shopping for a future point guard to add with Greg Oden, Brandon Roy and some guy from Texas named Aldridge?
> 
> "Yeah, with LaMarcus, I would love to go to any team and help that team as much as possible," said D.J. "And me and LaMarcus are great friends also and it would be great to play with him too."
> 
> For now though, the 6-0, 180-pound former Longhorn is playing his cards close to his chest. NBA mock draft boards show him going anywhere from the Indiana Pacers with the 11th overall pick, 12th to the Sacramento Kings, or 13th to the Trail Blazers – all teams rumored to be in the market for a point guard, preferably a playmaker with quickness.


----------



## Peja Vu

*Re: 2008 Draft Thread: With the 12th pick in the NBA Draft, the Kings select...*

The Kings will be in attendance at DeAndre Jordan's workout:



> The Kings will be among teams attending Jordan's group workout this week in Philadelphia. It's an important showcase for a player who tantalizes with his superior athleticism at 7 feet and 260 pounds – drawing comparisons to Dwight Howard in that way – but doesn't come close to any other likely lottery pick in proven skills.
> 
> Jordan had trouble staying on the court at Texas A&M, a very bad sign, capped by playing five and 15 minutes in the Aggies' two NCAA Tournament games. But scouts see the size, agility, explosive leaping ability and age (19) and dream of what could be, making him the great wild card at the top of the draft.
> 
> If he shows anything, Jordan could challenge Stanford's Brook Lopez to become the first center taken. If he isn't overwhelming in Philadelphia, Jordan could schedule visits with teams further down the lottery such as the Kings, intrigued with everyone else, at No. 12.
> 
> And even if Jordan does not agree to come to Sacramento for an individual workout, the Kings will consider him. Kings basketball president Geoff Petrie chose Gerald Wallace in 2001 without a private viewing.


http://www.sacbee.com/kings/story/979974.html


----------



## Peja Vu

*Re: 2008 Draft Thread: With the 12th pick in the NBA Draft, the Kings select...*

Kings try out possible draftees



> Last week, the process of finding those answers continued. Although the Kings don't release information regarding their workouts, numerous sources shed light on some of the players who have either worked out in Sacramento or plan to do so. A Friday workout included Georgetown center *Roy Hibbert*.
> 
> The 7-foot-2 center surprised many by pulling out of the draft around this time last year. Hibbert, who was considered a likely lottery pick in 2007, returned for his senior season and has seen his stock drop even though his production increased. Hibbert is far from a spectacular athlete, but his skills in the post and defensive talents have long intrigued front-office types.
> 
> He was joined in the workout by fellow big man *Nathan Jawai*, a 6-10, 270-pound power forward from Australia. The 21-year-old could be a project, but his physicality and surprising mobility have increased interest.
> 
> Also taking part was *DeMarcus Nelson*, the Duke senior guard who attended Vallejo High School and spent his senior prep season at Sheldon. The prospect of Nelson joining his hometown team as a second-round selection would seem possible only if he put on a stellar shooting display.
> 
> Nelson's shooting ability has been the complaint about his game, the negative contrasting the positives of an all-around game, athleticism and phenomenal strength. At the predraft camp in Orlando (May 27-30), Nelson was among the strongest guards on the bench press.
> 
> After working out with Phoenix, North Carolina State forward *JJ Hickson* told reporters that he already had worked out with the Kings. Other players who worked out at the Kings' practice facility this week included Oklahoma State guard *Marcus Dove* (6-9, 215) and Indiana University-Purdue University Indianapolis point guard *George Hill* (6-2, 180).
> 
> There is, however, much more to come. Sophomore Texas point guard *D.J. Augustin *is expected to hold a workout in Sacramento this week, possibly Monday. The 6-foot, 180-pounder very well could be gone by the time the Kings pick, but his up-tempo game and scoring punch would be welcome if he is still on the board.
> 
> If his workout is in fact Monday, he will face off against *Mike Taylor*. The Iowa State product, 22, played in the NBA Development League last season and raised his stock at the predraft camp. West Virginia small forward *Joe Alexander* (6-8, 230) also appears to be headed Sacramento's way, as he recently told the Sporting News he had a workout scheduled with the Kings.


----------



## Peja Vu

*Re: 2008 Draft Thread: With the 12th pick in the NBA Draft, the Kings select...*

Texas' D.J. Augustin works out as the search continues



> With the need for capable point men no less pressing now than then, the Kings took a look at a jackpot player Tuesday at their practice facility in preparation for the June 26 draft. Texas point guard D.J. Augustin showcased his speedy, high-scoring ways, the most high-profile player known to have worked out in Sacramento yet.
> 
> Augustin is leaving college after two seasons at Texas, having averaged 19.2 points and 5.8 assists. He helped lead the Longhorns to a 31-7 record and within one victory of the Final Four in the first season after Kevin Durant left early for the NBA. The 6-foot, 180-pound Augustin has been widely projected as a lottery pick and quite possibly a top-10 selection, with no guarantees that he'll be there when the Kings pick at No. 12.
> 
> That is the crux reality of the Kings' point guard situation. Beno Udrih filled in with aplomb after signing on early in the season, but he will be an unrestricted free agent in July. And although the Kings are expected to attempt to sign Udrih, there are no assurances of his return.
> 
> Otherwise, the Kings - who also have second-round picks at No. 42 and No. 43 - continued to look at players who are expected to be taken much lower than the No. 12 spot.
> 
> Although the team releases no information regarding the workouts, numerous sources shed light on the players being considered. Augustin was joined by New Orleans senior guard Bo McCalebb(6-foot, 180 pounds), BYU junior shooting guard Lee Cummard (6-7, 185), Missouri junior power forward DeMarre Carroll (6-8, 235) and Cal State Fullerton junior guard Josh Akognon (5-11, 185). The sources could not be identified because of the Kings' policy on identifying workout participants.
> 
> The point guard search was in full force on Monday as well, with the Kings hosting NBA Development League prospect Mike Taylor (6-2, 165). The 22-year-old spent two seasons playing in community college before he was kicked out of Iowa State after one season for academic reasons. He then joined the Iowa Stampede of the D-League and averaged 14.5 points per game.
> 
> Taylor - who trains in Sacramento - raised his stock higher with a strong showing in the Orlando pre-draft camp in late May. He shared the session with junior Texas guard A.J. Abrams (5-11, 155), a scorer who might yet return for his senior season. Senior Oregon shooting guard Bryce Taylor (6-5, 205) also took part, as did 19-year-old Spanish small forward Victor Claver (6-11, 217) and Michigan State senior guard Drew Neitzel (6-foot, 185).
> 
> With the Kings also in need of needing quality young big men, the workout included Notre Dame senior forward Rob Kurz (6-9, 232).


----------



## Peja Vu

*Re: 2008 Draft Thread: With the 12th pick in the NBA Draft, the Kings select...*

Big stars coming in tomorrow!

Kings release workout info for Friday



> Sacramento media will be given a treat Friday as the Kings hold an open workout with a high profile list of prospects. Among them are *Russell Westbrook* (6-3, PG, UCLA), *Joe Alexander* (6-8, SF, West Virginia), *Darrell Arthur* (6-10, PF, Kansas), *Ty Lawson* (5-11, PG, North Carolina), *Nicolas Batum* (6-8, SF, Le Mans, France) and *Othello Hunter* (6-8, PF, Ohio State).
> 
> We will have more coverage tomorrow after talking to the potential draft picks.


----------



## Peja Vu

*Re: 2008 Draft Thread: With the 12th pick in the NBA Draft, the Kings select...*



Peja Vu said:


> Big stars coming in tomorrow!
> 
> Kings release workout info for Friday


WORKOUT VIDEO HERE:

http://www.nba.com/kings/news/08_draft_central.html


----------



## Peja Vu

*Re: 2008 Draft Thread: With the 12th pick in the NBA Draft, the Kings select...*

Kings get impactful in-person look at six NBA draft prospects



















> The small forward from West Virginia was the most boisterous of six prospects worked out by the Kings on Friday at the team's practice facility, where the uber-athlete also known as "Jumpin Joe" or "Vanilla Sky" (he's Caucasian and can fly) wasn't afraid to boast about his all-around skills.
> 
> "I feel I'm as good a shooter as anyone (at the workout)," the 6-foot-8 Alexander said when asked about his alleged weaknesses. "I shoot 50 percent from the NBA three (point line) every workout I've been to, so anyone who's watched me extensively knows I've got a full set of skills. I don't have any glaring weaknesses.
> 
> "The No. 1 thing people talk about is ballhandling (deficiencies), which is even more incorrect. That's my biggest strength. People have no idea what they're talking about, just throw the stereotype out there that because I'm 6-8 I can't handle the ball because I played forward in college. It's ridiculous."
> 
> With the Kings preparing for the June 26 draft in which they pick 12th overall and have two second-round picks, it was the first workout opened to the media since a self-assured player who grew up in West Virginia named Jason Williams came through town in 1998. And although the curtain was closed after shooting drills and before the scrimmaging began, the lineup didn't disappoint.
> 
> In addition to the poised Alexander, UCLA point guard Russell Westbrook participated, as did Kansas forward Darrell Arthur, French small forward Nicolas Batum, North Carolina point guard Ty Lawson and Ohio State power forward Othello Hunter.
> 
> The workout included more high-profile future picks than the Kings have seen as yet, with only a visit last week from Texas point guard D.J. Augustin providing a bigger name. While Kings basketball president Geoff Petrie and his staff have been monitoring these players for years, the workout often can have great impact on the analysis at the end.
> 
> "When it's all said and done, we'll probably have in 60 players in addition to some other (multiple-team workouts)," Petrie said. "It's part of the whole portrait, really. You have tape, you have staff, you have interviews, you have the live looks and your own workout. Out of all of that, you're trying to formulate as good an opinion as you can of who they are."
> 
> Westbrook remains a possibility for the Kings despite presenting a familiar problem: He is a prospect whose position isn't defined. He is in a no-man's land between point guard and shooting guard, a roster spot occupied by Kings guard Quincy Douby, although the intrigue of Westbrook is far from comparable.
> 
> The 6-3, 187-pound Westbrook made his name as an athletic scorer and defender with UCLA, earning Pacific-10 Conference Defensive Player of the Year honors last season as a sophomore while proving to be one of the nation's more explosive specimens. This was the fifth and final of his one-team workouts, with previous stops in Seattle (picking fourth), New York (No. 6) Portland (No. 13), and the Los Angeles Clippers (No. 7). Westbrook turned his ankle in the session and missed a chance to scrimmage against Lawson. He said the concerns about his game are off the mark, much like Alexander.
> 
> "I'm not worried about that at all," he said of playing the point in the NBA. "I've been playing point all my life. That's not a worry to me at all."
> 
> Arthur is a sophomore who had 20 points and 10 rebounds in the Jayhawks' national championship win over Memphis in April. He struggled through back pain in the workout. He strained it enough on a plane ride to Seattle last week that his Kings workout had to be rescheduled, but said he felt confident about his play and expected to be picked anywhere from top 10 to mid-first round. He'll head next to Memphis (No. 5), Charlotte (No. 9) and possibly the Knicks (No. 6).
> 
> Alexander, whose final workouts are for Portland and Golden State (No. 14), has yet to hire an agent and still could withdraw his name from the draft before the Monday deadline. That would make him eligible for his senior season. He expressed confidence that he's ready for the next level, true to form.
> 
> "The decision's done," he said of staying in the draft. "I'm just keeping the door open just in case. There's no reason to close it."


----------



## Peja Vu

*Re: 2008 Draft Thread: With the 12th pick in the NBA Draft, the Kings select...*

Chad Ford on Roy Hibbert:



> One team to watch early could be the Sacramento Kings. The Kings, sources say, were set to take Hibbert last year before he unexpectedly decided to withdraw his name from the draft. While the Kings drafted another center in Spencer Hawes last year, sources say the team is still very high on Hibbert.


http://insider.espn.go.com/nba/draf...ry?columnist=ford_chad&page=Draf****ch-080616


----------



## Peja Vu

*Re: 2008 Draft Thread: With the 12th pick in the NBA Draft, the Kings select...*

Mock Drafts: 6/19/08, One Week Before The Draft.

NBA.com: DeAndre Jordan
NBADraft.net: DJ Augustin
DraftExpress.com: Anthony Randolph
ESPN.com:  Anthony Randolph
NBAMock.com: Russell Westbrook
MyNBADraft.com: DeAndre Jordan
HoopsHype.com: Russell Westbrook
InsideHoops.com: Russell Westbrook
HoopsWorld.com: Joe Alexander
SI.com: Joe Alexander
CBSSports.com: Russell Westbrook

Russell Westbrook = 4
Joe Alexander = 2
Anthony Randolph = 2
DeAndre Jordan = 2
DJ Augustin = 1


----------



## Peja Vu

*Re: 2008 Draft Thread: With the 12th pick in the NBA Draft, the Kings select...*

List of who is working out for the Kings tomorrow:

WHO: Guard Kevin Bell (5-10, 165, Fresno State), small forward Malik Hairston (6-6, 200, Oregon), center Kosta Koufos (7-0, 250, Ohio State), center JaVale McGee (7-1, 240, Nevada), point guard Sean Singletary (6-0, 180, Virginia) and small forward Deron Washington (6-7, 205, Virginia Tech).


----------



## Peja Vu

*Re: 2008 Draft Thread: With the 12th pick in the NBA Draft, the Kings select...*

God, I hope this is true...From Draft Express.

If Sacramento selects Darrell Arthur at #12 like many NBA sources we spoke with anticipate (this was his last workout stop before cancelling numerous workouts)


----------



## bball2223

*Re: 2008 Draft Thread: With the 12th pick in the NBA Draft, the Kings select...*



Peja Vu said:


> God, I hope this is true...From Draft Express.
> 
> If Sacramento selects Darrell Arthur at #12 like many NBA sources we spoke with anticipate (this was his last workout stop before cancelling numerous workouts)


That would be a huge pick-up for the Kings, Arthur is one of the more underrated prospects in the draft.


----------



## Peja Vu

*Re: 2008 Draft Thread: With the 12th pick in the NBA Draft, the Kings select...*

McGee works out for the Kings











> McGee is the son of former Monarch Pam McGee, who coached one season at Sacramento High School before resigning last month to help prepare her son for the draft.
> 
> "I'm going to be excited when the draft comes," the younger McGee said. "I'm waiting for that day."
> 
> So are the Kings, who have seen an estimated 50 prospects and have two remaining workouts scheduled, Kings basketball president Geoff Petrie said. The Kings will have the 12th overall pick in the draft and two second-round selections.
> 
> Joining McGee on Friday were Ohio State center Kosta Koufos, Virginia point guard Sean Singletary, Oregon small forward Malik Hairston, Virginia Tech small forward Deron Washington and Fresno State guard Kevin Bell.
> 
> "They are like all the guys we've had in here," Petrie said. "We try to get a good cross section of their skill level and their position and how they play."
> 
> Petrie said his focus at the workout is to look at specific parts of each player's skill level, determine how well they absorb information and evaluate their size and height. While scouting reports and footage account for most of Petrie's final decision, he said seeing the players in person typically factors in about 20 percent.
> 
> So, what did he make of McGee and his 7-foot-6 wingspan?
> 
> "When you look at his length and his overall potential to develop, I think that's what people see there," Petrie said. "He still needs to grow as a player, but there is talent there."


----------



## Peja Vu

*Re: 2008 Draft Thread: With the 12th pick in the NBA Draft, the Kings select...*

Hibbert has another workout with the Kings on Monday:

Hibbert, who has visited Utah, Sacramento, Seattle, Charlotte, Cleveland and Toronto, has return workouts scheduled with Utah on Sunday and Sacramento on Monday, before finishing his whirlwind tour in San Antonio and Houston.


----------



## Peja Vu

*Re: 2008 Draft Thread: With the 12th pick in the NBA Draft, the Kings select...*

More Hibbert rumors, from the NY Daily News:

Sacramento is hoping that Georgetown C Roy Hibbert is available at No. 12, and he should be. …


----------



## Peja Vu

*Re: 2008 Draft Thread: With the 12th pick in the NBA Draft, the Kings select...*

Kings president is hoping to become infatuated at the draft



> Geoff Petrie wants to be infatuated again. He wants the hearts and flowers, the sense of anticipation, the connection with another human being.
> 
> He wants another first-round NBA draft selection who can shoot like Peja Stojakovic, make plays like Hedo Turkoglu, run the floor like Gerald Wallace, pass like Jason Williams or score like Kevin Martin. So, no, he doesn't want much. He just wants to mine another gem from the No. 12 lottery pick – a draft position probably too late to secure a D.J. Augustin, Kevin Love, Danilo Gallinari.
> 
> "You're always sort of waiting for that someone who gets you excited," said the longtime Kings basketball president. "At least I do. And a lot of times you get to a point where there are two or three guys you like, so you're laying awake all night, asking, 'Well, what am I going to do if both of them are available? What if one guy is a better player, but the other one fits our team needs?' Drafting is both science and art. I don't know that you have a rigid set of rules. But you have to have a structure in place so there isn't (chaos) if there's a lot of movement ahead of you."


----------



## bball2223

*Re: 2008 Draft Thread: With the 12th pick in the NBA Draft, the Kings select...*

Its looking more and more likely that Hibbert will be the Kings selection. Pejavu would he be a good fit with the Kings?


----------



## Peja Vu

*Re: 2008 Draft Thread: With the 12th pick in the NBA Draft, the Kings select...*

I just don't see why you take him a year after taking Hawes...


----------



## Peja Vu

*Re: 2008 Draft Thread: With the 12th pick in the NBA Draft, the Kings select...*

Real interesting stuff right here:

Draft tidbits



> The Kings may never wind up picking twelfth, as *they are considering trading the pick to possibly get two picks late in the first round.*
> 
> That's the hope, anyway, just as they wouldn't mind moving up a few spots to all but guarantee that the likes of D.J. Augustin would be there. *It's safe to say they're not thrilled about their current spot.*
> 
> The prospect of the Kings possibly moving up or down is not a new one, but I'm being told it's more likely this year than most. The thinking, in general, is that picking No. 12 means they're just out of reach of the players they want most (Augustin, Jerryd Bayless, Danilo Gallinari, Joe Alexander) and could bolster the youth movement by getting two first-rounders. You may give up a bit on the quality of talent, but the quantity is preferred.
> 
> If they stand pat, Anthony Randolph remains a likely selection based on everything I've heard. The fact that Randolph wouldn't work out for the Kings is irrelevant in terms of whether or not they'd pick him. If Randolph is gone, Roy Hibbert could - contrary to all mock drafts - be the guy at No. 12 as well.





> If the Kings partake in a significant draft day trade, the likes of John Salmons or possibly even Francisco Garcia could be the ones dangled as bait.


----------



## Peja Vu

*Re: 2008 Draft Thread: With the 12th pick in the NBA Draft, the Kings select...*

Trying to read Petrie's mind



> After spending almost two hours with Geoff Petrie in his office earlier in the week, I came away convinced that he is determined to bolster his frontline with the No.12 draft pick unless D.J. Augustin or Danilo Gallinari slip and become available.


----------



## Floods

*Re: 2008 Draft Thread: With the 12th pick in the NBA Draft, the Kings select...*

Point guard of some kind. Only glaring need in my opinion.


----------



## Peja Vu

*Re: 2008 Draft Thread: With the 12th pick in the NBA Draft, the Kings select...*

The Sacramento Bee: Anthony Randolph
NBA.com: Anthony Randolph
NBADraft.net: DJ Augustin
DraftExpress.com: Anthony Randolph
ESPN.com:  Mario Chalmers
NBAMock.com: Russell Westbrook
MyNBADraft.com: Anthony Randolph
HoopsHype.com: Anthony Randolph
InsideHoops.com: Anthony Randolph 
HoopsWorld.com: Anthony Randolph 
SI.com: Joe Alexander
CBSSports.com: Russell Westbrook

Anthony Randolph = 7
Russell Westbrook = 2
Joe Alexander = 1
DJ Augustin = 1
Mario Chalmers = 1


----------



## Peja Vu

*Re: 2008 Draft Thread: With the 12th pick in the NBA Draft, the Kings select...*

According to the great SacTown Royalty:



> Take it for what it's worth to ya, but someone I trust on these matters tells me he's heard the Kings were not impressed with Darrell Arthur and won't pick him tomorrow. The team is high on both D.J. Augustin and Anthony Randolph, though.


----------



## Peja Vu

*Re: 2008 Draft Thread: With the 12th pick in the NBA Draft, the Kings select...*

A rumor on who we'll pick in the second round:

Sacramento Likes Mike Taylor



> Look for the Kings to draft D-League combo guard Mike Taylor with the 42nd or 43rd pick in the draft tomorrow night, if he’s still on the board at that point. Geoff Petrie has always been a fan of having a combo guard he can throw in off the bench—he hasn’t really had a quality scoring option in that mold since Bobby Jackson. Sacramento’s experiments with Ronnie Price and most recently Quincy Douby haven’t worked out thus far.


http://www.nbadraft.net/admincp/profiles/miketaylor.html
http://www.draftexpress.com/profile/Mike-Taylor-5211/


----------



## Floods

*Re: 2008 Draft Thread: With the 12th pick in the NBA Draft, the Kings select...*

I've changed my stance a little. I found we were last in the L in rebounds per game last season, so now I think we need a big (Roy Hibbert!!). I don't want Anthony Randolph, he's *6-10* and weighs *197* lbs. Does that scare anyone else?


----------



## Peja Vu

*Re: 2008 Draft Thread: With the 12th pick in the NBA Draft, the Kings select...*

So with T.J. Ford going to Indiana, there is a better possibility of Augustin falling to Sacramento....that is if that is who Petrie wants.


----------



## Peja Vu

*Re: 2008 Draft Thread: With the 12th pick in the NBA Draft, the Kings select...*



David_Ortiz said:


> I've chance my stance a little. We need a rebounder like Hibbert, because I just saw that we were last in the league this past year in rebounds per game. I don't want Anthony Randolph, he's *6-10* and weighs *197* lbs. Does that scare anyone else?


YES!


----------



## Damian Necronamous

*Re: 2008 Draft Thread: With the 12th pick in the NBA Draft, the Kings select...*

I really think that one of Bayless, Westbrook or Augustin will fall, and the Kings will grab whomever it is.


----------



## Weasel

*Re: 2008 Draft Thread: With the 12th pick in the NBA Draft, the Kings select. J. Thom*

Kings take Thompson.


----------



## Dean the Master

*Re: 2008 Draft Thread: With the 12th pick in the NBA Draft, the Kings select. J. Thom*

It looks like a duplicated pick though. Interesting...


----------



## Floods

*Re: 2008 Draft Thread: With the 12th pick in the NBA Draft, the Kings select. J. Thom*



Dean the Master said:


> It looks like a duplicated pick though. Interesting...


What's that mean?

I never heard of Thompson before the pick was announced, but I'll give him the benefit of the doubt.


----------

